# Contractions 2 minutes apart, but short? UPDATE: SHE'S HERE! 2ND UPDATE W/ PIC PG.4



## ashley2pink

About an hour ago I started feeling contractions. They were about 5-8 minutes apart, but the last 10 minutes I have had 5 contractions. Not really painful, and they only last about 30 seconds or so. I drank 2 glasses of water about 20-30 minutes ago, and another 2 glasses just now to see if they go away. How long should the water take affect if they are indeed just BH? I am also laying on my side. Water and laying on my side always get rid of BH for me, but these are closer then I have ever had them. I guess its just a waiting game to see if they space out. Is 30 seconds too short to be real contractions??


----------



## punk_pig

I had BH sessions lasting 3 or so hours a couple of times but found it hard to measure the actual contractions as I had lots of constant back pain with it. My actual contractions were between 50seconds and 1min20 when they go going but maybe they were shorter before I thought to time them!!


----------



## ashley2pink

Did they just go away on their own?


----------



## jessie_m

My hospital's guidlines are to come in if you have 5 contractions in 1 hour lasting 1 minute or longer. Maybe call L and D and see what they have to say?


----------



## happymamma

Hi Ashley, first I have to say, I just love your belly!!! So perfect!

The more babies you've had, the worse bh's are, and the earlier they start also. I even had my dr confused a few times with my last baby lol. It can feel like real labour, enough to make you stop in your tracks, they can be 2 min apart for 5 hrs but not get any closer or stronger. Just annoying is all. But, it can also turn into the real thing all out of a sudden, so just keep track of the timing and the strength of the pain. :) Good luck!!


----------



## happymamma

Btw, Im just sneaking into 3rd tri to see how you're all doing! Im only at my 2ww now 
Good luck to all you who are close and just waiting!! :hugs:


----------



## punk_pig

ashley2pink said:


> Did they just go away on their own?

Yep! On one occasion I was close to phoning my midwife cos I was only 34weeks and it was v.painful but then it just went away. Nearer my due date I thought it must be the start of things but again after three hrs it just went away. L
When it did all start I only knew I was in actual labour and not BH because five or so hours in they were still happening and had started to get more painfull and longer.


----------



## ashley2pink

Well, right after I asked the did they go away on their own question I felt something in my vagina. It felt like maybe my mucus plug, but suddenly I had a gush of fluid. I got up to the toilet and more fluids leaked out. So i gathered my stuff to go to hospital. Contractions are suddenly painful and 1 minute apart. Get to hospital and I am 6 cm dilated. I am asking for my spinal block since I am having a c-section. I'm told he will be in in a bit. About 20 minutes later I'm dying and my body starts to push on its own. The nurse checks me and I'm a 10. I'm freaking out asking for my spinal. He gets here and has a hard time locating the area, because I cant sit up because of the pain. Every time having contractions where I am pushing involuntarily and I can feel her head down there. They have to have me sit up, so I do and in a couple minutes the block is in and I feel instant relief and within 30 seconds completely numb. They ask me if I want to push to see what happens and I agree. I am a repeat c-section because my 2nd baby was too big for my narrow pelvis at 7.5 lbs. 1st baby was 1 month early and was 5 lbs. 3 oz. so no problem pushing her out. I push but am so numb cant feel a thing. Way number than my epidurals. So I go in for my c-section. Few minutes later she is out and crying. She is tiny at 5 lbs. 15 oz and 18" long. She is super cute and perfect. I feel pretty horrid right now, dizzy, and nauseous so I'm going to take a nap hopefully. Will try and update more later and get a pic too.


----------



## lalos 30

massive congrats xx


----------



## bump0911

Awww - congratulations!! Sounds like it all happened in a short space of time! x


----------



## billlumbergh

Congratulations :hugs: feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Louise-B

Wow, congratulations! xxx Can't wait to see pics when you get a chance


----------



## Twinkles

Wow! it seemed to happen so fast! Congrats!


----------



## victoria999

Congratulations, Cant believe how quick that seemed to happen!


----------



## ay2808

Congratulations!


----------



## jacks mummy

Wow! That happend so quickly I was reading this thread at 5am this morning (uk time) cos I couldnt sleep and now your little girl is here! Well done and congratulations x


----------



## Meldy84

Congratulations xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

Congratulations! :)


----------



## lilly100

wow! really fast labour! congratulations


----------



## allaboard

Wow that sounds fast and you did well to get the spinal in at all from the sounds of it! Looking forward to piccies! Congrats :))


----------



## SparkleBug

Congrats!! That was great!! Xx


----------



## Shell N Bump

Congratulations!! :) x


----------



## doddy0402

Oh wow well done and Congrats for your diddy little girl!x


----------



## nearlythere38

oh wow congratulations fellow september sweet pea!!! cant believe peoples started havig their babies. xxxx


----------



## Lisa1981

Wow congrats - that was fast.


----------



## punk_pig

Yey!


----------



## lilady951

Holy wowsers! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JZW

Congrats!! x


----------



## littlebabyboy

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ali90

Congratulations!!!!!!!! Hope all is well x


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations!


----------



## ashley2pink

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx128/momto2girls84/007.jpg
Here she is less than a day old. She was born at 12:01 am so just barely made it to Aug.26!! 
I did progress very fast and if I didnt have narrow pelvis she would have been born naturally. Which I thought might happen, because my body was pushing so forcefully and I could feel her head getting lower and lower and it felt like my bottom was being torn open. Had no idea she was past my pelvis or I would have tried vaginal. I just assumed she wouldnt fit(I could feel her in there though but was delirious from pain I didnt connect that) I was almost throwing up with each push my body made it was so intense, and I was begging for help and begging for my spinal block since they werent sure whether I could push her out, so they gave me the spinal so I would be ready for my c-section just in case.
I am feeling much better now, but still so tired and groggy from no sleep. She is nursing okay, she is a little sleepy, but every once in a while will be wide awake and want to nurse for an hour.


----------



## ttcmikeandme

what a beautiful picture and baby girl, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inlozi

Congrats! She's beautiful :)


----------



## Michieb

Congrats she is too cute!!!! Best wishes


----------



## Jollybean

congratulations. She really is beautiful. U did brilliantly too x


----------



## ahcigar1

Congratulations! She is beautiful


----------



## k84

Wow congratulations!! She's beautiful:)


----------



## Kaila2635

Omg she is so gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## babytimeee

Ohh my god is she friggin' adorable or what? Ahahah I'm getting so excited!!

Congrats hun! Went SO FAST


----------



## jacks mummy

Awwww she is soooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!! Well done u!!! X


----------



## Blzgak

congrats! I am so happy for you both!


----------



## Baby2ontheway

congrats!


----------



## oneway

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Sam3starX

omg congratulations shes beautiful!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Whatme

So precious, congrats!


----------



## BeckyBoo

She's beautiful, congratulations again!


----------



## Jaybear5

Awwww she is adorable :) congrats x


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats x


----------



## Kittee

Aww she's so pretty! Congrats Mama!


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

ashley2pink said:


> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx128/momto2girls84/007.jpg
> Here she is less than a day old. She was born at 12:01 am so just barely made it to Aug.26!!
> I did progress very fast and if I didnt have narrow pelvis she would have been born naturally. Which I thought might happen, because my body was pushing so forcefully and I could feel her head getting lower and lower and it felt like my bottom was being torn open. I was almost throwing up with each push my body made it was so intense, and I was begging for help and begging for my spinal block since they werent sure whether I could push her out, so they gave me the spinal so I would be ready for my c-section.
> I am feeling much better now, but still so tired and groggy from no sleep. She is nursing okay, she is a little sleepy, but every once in a while will be wide awake and want to nurse for an hour.

aww wow!!


----------



## AngelBunny

aww congratulations hun she is gorgeous! :D


----------



## Quackquack99

aww she is gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## ashley2pink

Thanks to everyone. I am feeling so much better. I just have my incision pain, but it doesnt compare to the pain I had with my 1st c-section which was tremendous. Little Lilah is nursing better, and even stayed up 4 hours last night wanting to nurse the whole time and I was getting so frustrated, especially cuz I felt like I would pass out from tiredness. I finally asked a nurse to take her to the nursery. My husband goes home at night to stay with our other 2 little girls. 
My milk still hasnt come in, but I can tell its about to make its way as my boobs are getting hard. My milk came in at about 48 hrs pp with my other 2, so that is just a couple hours away, I hope it does cuz Lilah seems hungry all the time! 
Feels a little weird to not belong here anymore. It really became a big part of my life. weird to say that but its true! I was on here a ton throughout the day and it helped me so much.


----------



## sandra white

congrats and she is very pretty!!!


----------



## kstan

Congratulations. She's beautifulx


----------



## Kimmi82

omg she is absolutely beautiful!! :cloud9: massive congrats!


----------

